# ألمنيوم و نحاس



## المهندس جلال (20 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ...
أرجو من الإخوة المهندسين الإجابة عن هذا السؤال :
أي المعادن تنقل الحرارة أكثر الألمنيوم أم النحاس ....
يرجى تزويدي بملفات أو روابط الكترونية عن هذا الموضوع ......
و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## Khalidmh (20 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخى العزيز من الصعب وجود اجابة واحدة على استفسارك وذلك لانه يوجد عدد كبير جدا من سبائك الالومنيوم والنحاس وبعض تلك السبائك مشتركة بينهما
كما ان اسلوب التصنيع والمعالجة يؤثر فى كثير من الخصائص بما فيها الموصولية الحرارية 
والملف المرفق يعطى قيم الموصولية الحرارية لسبائك الالومنيوم و النحاس ( المصدر ASM, Metals Handbook Desk Edition,)
وعموما فالنحاس النقى ذو موصولية حرارية أكثر من الالومنيوم


----------



## المهندس جلال (27 نوفمبر 2007)

شكراُ لك عزيزي خالد ...
أنا أقصد الألمنيوم و النحاس النقييان بلا شك ...


----------



## فايز النداوي (30 نوفمبر 2007)

الاخ العزيز من المعروف ان الالمنيوم والنحاس هما يمتلكان موصلية حرارية عالية جدا


----------



## عامر المحمد (15 يوليو 2010)

*السبائك*

ابحث عن المنحنيات الطورية لخليطة (النحاس والقصدير) و(النحاس و الزنك) و (النحاس والنيكل)


----------

